# What does it mean to ground something?



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

I know its the NOOBEST Q EVAR so constructive replies only please.
When installing electronics, what does it mean exactly to ground a wire? and where do you ground it? If anyone could give a detailed response that would be very helpful.


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: What does it mean to ground something? (ChiNoah)*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+ground+a+wire+in+a+car








But seriously though, you can ground it anywhere. like a bolt or something. As long as there is no current going to where your grounding it.


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol, thanks. Solder/tape it to a body panel?


----------



## leeth (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: What does it mean to ground something? (ChiNoah)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_(electricity)
long story short...to ground something basically means to complete a circuit. if you were to hook up jumper cables to jump your car, the red is the positive (+) and the black is the negative (-). also known as the ground. you couldnt jump the car off if you just hooked up the red side (positive +) right? so by hooking up the negative, you complete the circuit. if you look, the black cable off your battery travels down and attaches to the frame of your vehicle...thus completing the circuit that is your cars electrical system. 
hows that? does that help?


----------



## leeth (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (ChiNoah)*

body panels are no good...what exactly are you hooking up?


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: What does it mean to ground something? (BlackVDUB2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVDUB2.0* »_http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+ground+a+wire+in+a+car








But seriously though, you can ground it anywhere. like a bolt or something. As long as there is no current going to where your grounding it.


you make fun of him by posting that yet you're the incompetent moron. good one.


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

Well soon I will be doing some modifications to my truck, including some extra lights for the bed and under it (rock lights). Also a new head unit.


_Quote »_hows that? does that help?

Yeah it did. thanks :http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif:


----------



## DUBsportGLX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (ChiNoah)*

A ground on your vehicle is basically any metal part of your car attached to the frame. The definition as stated above is correct it's basically the completion of the circuit. If it's for an amplifier you can typically find something in your trunk under the carpeting to run a ground to. It's suggested that you do not run a ground longer than 24". Also, be sure there is nothing hindering the wire from making a connection to the metal part of the car such as plastic molding, rust, heavy paint, etc. Any questions feel free to ask.
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## leeth (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (ChiNoah)*

right on man...good luck...dont let the e-haters get ya down...the only way to learn is to ask...


----------



## jmeraeofsunshine (Jun 25, 2010)

*this answer helped so much*

Ahhh thank you!!! Someone tried explaining what a ground was on a car once before and i didnt get it but this explanation was like so simple and informative!
Even when you google what is a car ground no straight forward answers come up!! Thanks again!


leeth said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_(electricity)
> long story short...to ground something basically means to complete a circuit. if you were to hook up jumper cables to jump your car, the red is the positive (+) and the black is the negative (-). also known as the ground. you couldnt jump the car off if you just hooked up the red side (positive +) right? so by hooking up the negative, you complete the circuit. if you look, the black cable off your battery travels down and attaches to the frame of your vehicle...thus completing the circuit that is your cars electrical system.
> hows that? does that help?


----------

